# Zenza Bronica



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 30, 2010)

I have found a camera that could interest a friend of mine but I really don't know the first thing about Bronica and so, I'm looking for opinions.

It's a Zenza Bronica ETRS with WL finder, 75mm lens and hood, motordrive and grip (looks like it's a one piece thing) and a 120 back. All for $225.

The price seems nice and it looks in very good shape from the few photos. I'm going to do some research of my own on the net but wondered if anyone owns or has owned one of those and what your thoughts are.

Thanks.


----------



## Dwig (May 1, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ...
> It's a Zenza Bronica ETRS with WL finder, 75mm lens and hood, motordrive and grip (looks like it's a one piece thing) and a 120 back....



Bronicas are generally very decent cameras and have very good lenses. The ETRs is an "improved" version of the earlier ETR. The ETR/ETRs series are 6x4.5 format cameras. 

Being a rectangular format makes a WL finder rather useless for most work. You have to view from the side when framing a vertical picture. You'll probably find that you need to get a eyelevel prism finder. Also, you need to consider that the ETRs doesn't have its own light meter. You would need to either get a hand held meter or a prism finder with a built-in meter.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 2, 2010)

Bronica's are a first rate camera.  The thing about them is the price dropped out about a year or so ago.  And just about everything can be had for a decent price now (for the person interested in buying).  They have good mechanics and good glass.  I have 3 of the Larger SQ systems.  1 whole set is brand new in boxes that I got from a store liquidating their entire stock.  Picked it up for less than just a body would go for in the past.  So I have 2 working systems and a third brand new set in the waiting.  I still shoot 120 and 220 when I can find a deal on it.  I process myself so my lab fees are constant (so far).  

For the ETRs system you found.  I would bet you could find a metering prism cheaper than a hand held meter!  A hand held meter is very useful on its own though.  I have metered prisms for my SQ's but still bring along my seconic.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 3, 2010)

The metering is not a problem as he's got a DSLR he can use as a meter. On the other hand, having only shot square format MF myself, I didn't think about the WL finder problem :er:

Thanks guys.


----------



## Arch (May 3, 2010)

Damn that is a good price, i'd buy it for that!

There was a Bronica ETR (the earlier model) with 75mm lens going at the local London Camera Exchange near me for £130.
That would be with a 6 month warrenty, but id say what you have there is a pretty good deal.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to pass on this one. My friend really doesn't need a motorized MF and he doesn't want to deal with selling the grip.

For anyone interested, it is in the photo listings of Atlanta craigslist.


----------

